# What tank of platy is Hyper?



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

*What type of platy is Hyper?*

Hi guys. I need help on identifying what kind of platy hyper is. Heres a picture of him even though I show pictures of him several times:













After almost a year I had him, I couldn't figure out what knid of platy he really is.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

He looks like a swordtail to me I see them at the store.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like a basic red wag platy to me...


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

yup its a red wag moon platy, i have one.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Red Wag platy, there very cute. I used to have them. Hmm, think Im off to pet smart to get some this morning, lol. Seriously.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I no longer have him. I took him to the petstore because he kept breeding with the other platies.


----------

